# Gatorade Protein Recovery Drinks



## ceazur (May 30, 2010)

My local supermarket has them for 1.25$ a piece. What are your thoughts? They are made with hydrolyzed whey ,which as you know is one of the fastest absorbing proteins. I am not paying the price for the powder form of hydrolyzed whey ,but these gatorade's have 12g of sugar per bottle. That isn't bad ,but what I am wondering should I continue taking my regular whey and skim milk after workout or should I buy these up while they are so cheap. I could buy all I would need until I leave for boot camp and I would only need three a week. Inputs?


----------



## DOMS (May 30, 2010)

According to this page, I only see the following as problems:



> Sugar
> 
> Sugar or sucrose naturally occurs in fruit, sugarcane and sugar beets



Does this mean that it uses HFCS?  That's a poison.



> Artificial Flavor
> 
> Gatorade lists artificial flavor as an ingredient in their Gatorade Protein Shakes, but does not state what the artificial flavor is made from.



So...what is the artificial flavor made of?



> Mono and Diglycerides
> 
> Mono and diglycerides are emulsifiers found in margarines, baked goods, peanut butter and candy and are also ingredients found in Gatorade Protein Recovery Shakes. Mono and diglycerides improves stability of margarine and prevents oil in peanut butter from separating, according to CSPI.



This is a fatty acid.  It can also be naturally occurring (canola oil, cow, or pig) and artificially.  Which does Gatorade use?  How good is it for you?




> Salt
> 
> Salt is used as a flavoring and preservative in foods and is an ingredient in Gatorade Protein Recovery Shakes. According to CSPI, salt is used liberally in processed foods and in restaurant meals and a diet high in sodium can increase blood pressure in some people, increasing the risk of heart attack and stroke.



Gatorade is known for using way too much salt.


Short version: do you trust Gatorade?  I don't.  They only thing the sports drink companies care about is money, not you.


----------



## stepaukas (May 30, 2010)

ever try whole milk?
what i really like after hammering 4+ hours on my bike or after a 3-4 hour race is 32 oz of chocolate , or regular whole milk. not muscle milk, just regular whole milk.
try it.


----------



## ceazur (May 30, 2010)

I thought that skim milk did the same job with less fats and calories?


----------



## stepaukas (May 30, 2010)

ho3 you gonna matabolize the protein with no fat?
drink whole milk.
remember, your training like a mad man. why skim?
put the correct combo of protein fat and carbs back in you.the few extra calories will do you some good..
like i say, do what you want, but hundreds of years ago i think all they had was whole milk. not skim..
drink whole. stay as close to earth as possible.


----------

